# Sticky  Halloween Fonts



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Time to get the new Graphic Design forum going!

Making a new yard haunt sign or tombstone epitaph but don't have the perfect font to do it with? Let's create a running list of free, Halloween-themed font sites from across the web! I've gathered a few sites throughout the years and have an ever-growing stash of great, free fonts that I use on all of my projects:

Chad Savage/Sinister Visions Sinister Fonts

DaFont Halloween, Horror, and Destroy sets

Fontspace Halloween fonts


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to stick this thread because I already know this is going to be a very useful one.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

how about Ravenscroft? It was inspired by the font used at the Disney's Haunted Mansion: http://www.1001fonts.com/ravenscroft-font.html


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these, I am always looking for fonts to make flyers with!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Gracey's Curse, that was the font used for the printed titles on the movie Haunted Mansion.
As for sites to find free and interesting fonts:
http://www.blambot.com/ (Look for the fonts with the light gray "F" next to the name)
http://www.legacyofdefeat.com/roster.html
http://www.DaFont.com,


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Schlop is a very readable and narrow font that's just dripping with character. It's free on Dafont and other sites, The font is by Ray Larabie.
http://www.dafont.com/shlop.font
http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=110&page=2


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

highbury said:


> Time to get the new Graphic Design forum going!


Good call highbury... this will be the best forum on this site 

I probably should have posted these fonts in this thread but I didn't..

Two Nightmare Before Christmas fonts:

*The Gingerbread House*









*Nightmare Before Christmas*









*"The Gingerbread House" application:*
_*Note: I had to improvise and create my own punctuation since this font did not have any._


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat and surely useful thread. Any way to get previews on here without having to visit each individual link? (especially useful if this thread grows beyond a few pages) ((and also feel free to delete this either way... if the concept is unworkable, or implemented))


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

corey872 said:


> Neat and surely useful thread. Any way to get previews on here without having to visit each individual link? (especially useful if this thread grows beyond a few pages) ((and also feel free to delete this either way... if the concept is unworkable, or implemented))


I will build some sample pages with the font names done using those same fonts, and I'll try to list the foundry and or location so that you can find it.
But I won't be able to post them 'til tomorrow evening at the earliest. Photobucket doesn't like my browser's version.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

LegacyOfDefeat.com is running a killer sale on all of it's fonts. Just $2 a font, but this deal ends on Tuesday (0924/13). Lots of good potential haunt fonts there.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've used a great font called Demon for years, it looks great for tombstones when printed from MS WordArt. I got it free from some web site years ago. Easy to read and carve.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

A lot of these I'd debate being Halloweeny-looking fonts but they do have some good ones including just looking at the first page of 'B': knock-offs like Buffied and Burton's Nightmare. Dracual's Blood modified from a standard font. Disclaimer I haven't tried them yet. http://www.halloweenfonts.com/


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

On my Mac Pro I use Suitcase Fusion to store fonts and categorize them into folders because I have a lot. Adobe ATM was better in the old days imho. But this on keeps them in a "Vault". I use Macromedia FreeHand MX (an oldie but goodie), Adobe Illustrator (a pain the vector-based drawing ass imho), Adobe inDesign for page layout (it's pre-flight feature helps with missing links and fonts), and Photoshop (for pushing pixels) all CS4.

I'm a pro graphic designer. But I haven't done any Halloween stuff. I said elsewhere I'd rather be a photographer or videographer. As far as Halloween goes. I'd rather DIY props.

btw, I didn't do the Fright Zone avatar. That's from an old haunt at Cedar Point amusement park's HalloWeekends annual event. It's on a peninsula. they use over 150 foggers and 3k gallons of fog juice. It showed up as a fog bank on weather radar once when they burned off all the remaining fog juice on the final day.

If I ever get to it I'll post a gallery what their pro designs for their haunt signs look like.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Might find something googling

"free halloween fonts"
https://www.google.com/search?q=free halloween fonts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

"free fonts" 
https://www.google.com/search?q=free fonts&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a link to (i think)15 pages of typeface/font samples that you might find helpful for your haunt or party.
If you would like this in a single PDF file, drop me a PM with your email address.
Note: Many, but not all, of these fonts are free, others are low cost, but there are a few that cost a chunk of change. If you need or want something typeset in one of these fonts or even others, again, drop me a PM with your email address, we can swap needed info that way. Also, if you need a typeface converted from format to another, let me know, that service is free too. I will not give non-freeware/non-shareware type faces away, but I will happily do work for you in your choice of font(s).





FrightZone, I hear you on ATM over Fusion/Suitcase. Ahh, the old days.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for the list. It will be very helpful.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope those help some people, but keep in mind that ANY fonts or typefaces can be used or tweaked for Halloween/haunt pieces. Like anyplace else, some will work better in some situations than others. 
I know for me, keeping a "catalog" or set of sample pages for different flavors of fonts can help me solve challenges, and can often spur the creative process too.
Having samples of the type in straight/normal lines of text is great, but often times we need or want to have on a curve, an angle, or distorted in shape, and there is no substitute for seeing the actual font and wording set in those levels of distortion to see if they will or won't work for you and the job at hand.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at foundries or websites for foundries like http://decadetypefoundry.bigcartel.com/.
Keep in mind that any font can be distorted, aged, eroded, dripping or melting, etc., and that having two or three different typefaces on a flyer instead of just trying to use the same font for everything, Can make your stuff easier to read and to remember. A contrast in styles lets each font call out for attention *BECAUSE* they are in contrast to one another.
The eye/brain needs to have contrast between the type and the areaa around or behind it. Having Thin or difficult to read set on a busy background typically makes it difficult, if not impossible, to read.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

FYI.
There is a great sale going on now, and a different one on New year's day.
The one going on now is at LegacyOfDefeat.com $24 buys you a bunch of neat fonts as well as a boatload of vector clipart.
The sale for January first is at ComicBookFonts.com. All of their fonts will be on sale for only $20.14, but that sale is ONLY on December thirty-first.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Only two or so hours left on the Comicraft (comicbookfonts.com) sale!
Don't get stuck in the mind set that only something listed as a "Halloween" or "Horror" font is usable for your haunt graphics.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They're carrying the sale on 'til midnight of January 1st.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there any interest in seeing more font/lettefing samples?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, this has been very helpful and saved me some search time. Thank you!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is displaying them the way I did helpful, or does it need to be done differently?
The way I've done it in the past is to show the font's name in the font itself, this doesn't work for icon, glyph, or symbol fonts, for those I use a generic typeface in small print to show the name, I finish the line with a location where the font can be found.
My tastes tend to be a bit more eclectic than most, and because I draw and create graphics for a living, I don't shy away from commercial/pay fonts for these lists.
If you'd rather see stuff displayed differently, tell me how it should be.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't feel that you need to change. I am actually glad that you have posted the "pay for" references also. Like many here I am on a tight budget, and I'm cheap, and would have passed alot of these wonderful fonts by without even looking at them. Thank you again for sharing and opening up a world of choices!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, thank you, I do not know why I have not checked this thread out before,, I will for sure be back to check it out when I need a cool font,


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Free fonts can be great, but one of the biggest problems is that they get overused BECAUSE they are free. A look becomes popular so everyone jumps onto the bandwagon and suddenly your flyer or sign looks just like a thousand others.
Like typing in all caps, or everything in the same font, it quickly becomes a case of "the boy who cried wolf". Instead of drawing attention to your text, it all becomes the same and the readers end up ignoring it or not remembering it.

Don't be afraid to look for free fonts on commercial websites (Myfonts.com, HypeForType.com, FontHaus.com, Fonts.com, etc.) you'd be amazed at what's available both free and legally.

Also, don't be afraid to shop around for the best price on commercial fonts, those same commercial websites almost always have sales going on. You can often find some real deals there.

When you are considering a font for your work, look at the WHOLE font. Will you need numbers, monetary symbols ($¢¥ etc.), hyphenation, punctuation, or...? Lots of cool looking, and often free, fonts have only the letters, and sometimes only uppercase/capitals, or lowercase/minuscules, so you need to either find something compatible with your chosen font, of find a different font to use for your project.
Type out samples of the text you would use and see if the results are readable to other people. Often times we get mental blinders, thinking that because we like a particular font that it's actually easily readable to the intended market, only to find out, often painfully, that people can't read our signs, our flyers, our ads, our tickets, etc.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Let's see if this works.
This is another batch of fonts from various artists and vendors that I've found useful for doing haunt stuff.
I didn't, for the most part, include the vendor's name, I'd strongly suggest that you do searches to see who's offering the best deal on any given font.

Don't get caught up in the line of thinking "But it's not a haunt/Halloween font". Fonts are tools, we use them to convey a feeling or mood along with the actual written message, sometimes that takes something cartoony or stenciled, etc., for us to achieve the intended message. Any font can be a "Haunt" or "Halloween" font if it's used properly.

Like the first round, these are a mixed batch of commercial/pay fonts and freeware/shareware fonts.
For some reason, Photobucket included some of my Haunt shirt designs from the past, this was not done intentionally, but it does show some of the fonts in actual use.
Library Slideshow by fontgeek_1 | Photobucket


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Just had a chance to look at the new ones fontgeek. A very nice selection. I really like the LHF Antique Shop and Zothique Scriptorium.
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

If your looking for something you haven't try ed you may want to look into FONTPOOL.COM


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"fontpool.com" All of their links seem to be to MyFonts.com
At that point i may as well just go to MyFonts where I can see how my needed text/words look in a variety of fonts as well as being able to buy them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Blambot.com has added some fun, new, free fonts to their offerings


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's a few Halloweenie fonts I found


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have we hit our saturation point with the fonts or do we need/want more?
I know that there's a gaggle of others here who probably have some fonts that haven't been shown yet, so how about it guys and ghouls?


----------



## MBPfx (Mar 10, 2017)

Great info, Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A suggestion (or two) from the cheap seats?
First, don't use wildly ornate fonts for everything in your documents/artwork. While they are great for getting attention, nor everything can be the most important bit of information and have that status, they are often a bit more difficult to read, and trying to "Scream" or "Yell" with every word has the tendency to do just the opposite, people mentally block out the importance of that wording. Kind of "The Boy Who Cried Wolf" scenario. 

Second, Not everything has to be a "Halloween font", having something more traditional for body text and critical information makes your work more readable, and it helps keep the title(s) so that they stand out from the rest of the artwork (flyer, business card, banner, etc.).


----------



## Haunted hearse (Mar 29, 2011)

I love "Gracey's font", which is inspired by Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Haunted hearse (Mar 29, 2011)

I meant "Gracey's Curse" I couldn't find a way to edit my above post.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Haunted hearse said:


> I meant "Gracey's Curse" I couldn't find a way to edit my above post.


That's a fun font, but it should really only be used in large sizes, and limited to the haunt name or something short.
It can take a bit of time for the viewer to "decipher" text, hence using it only in larger sizes.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

*Gravestone fonts*

I am doing a tombstone & having a little trouble finding a good gravestone font. There are plenty of "Halloween" fonts, but I need a good clear *old gravestone looking font. *


----------



## JR_Ferreri (Jun 24, 2020)

Are either of these acceptable?

https://www.1001fonts.com/gravestone-fonts.html


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

JR, Thanks for your input!


----------



## hauntgeek (Feb 18, 2021)

Several that I have used in logos / promo materials. The first few are free and most of the others can be purchased for commercial use for pretty cheap.

*Attic-Antique: *Attic Antique : Download For Free, View Sample Text, Rating And More On Fontsgeek.Com (free)
*Creepster:* Google Fonts (free)
*Karantina:* Google Fonts (free)
*Hollows:* Hollows Font - Dafont Free
*The End:* The End Font - Dafont Free
*Black Monday:* Black Monday Font | Fontspring


----------

